# Where can I get fan clutch tool?



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Im going to be doing my timing belt service soon and I need to know where I can get the fan clutch wrench to hold it still while loosening the 32mm nut. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I found a few that seem similar but I dont even have the slightest clue what it looks like, thanks


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## 9elf (May 19, 2011)

*Fan Clutch and Other Tools*

Try Samstag Tools. Although I could not find one listed, you could email them. They are a great source for German made tools. Here is link:

http://www.samstagsales.com/


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

You can rent one from autozone


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

I use a huge pair of channel lock pliers to hold it and has always worked good for me


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Remove the allen bolts holding the fan onto the clutch, and stick a screwdriver through to hold it.


----------

